# SITE DOWNTIME DUE TO MAINTENANCE 02/03/09



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

*SITE DOWNTIME DUE TO MAINTENANCE 02/04/09*

Site Downtime Due To Maintenance 02/04/2009​
*THE SITE WILL BE DOWN TOMORROW MORNING​**Wednesday, February 4, 2009​*

We will be upgrading Nissanforums.com starting at approximately 4am (EST), and finishing sometime around 5pm (EST). The upgrade will consist of updating the board software, and re-arranging the site to give it a better look and feel. New anti-spam measures will be put in place as well. We will also be offering new membership options to benefit the users that wish to contribute to the site.

Thanks for your patience during the downtime!

Nadeem


----------

